# Does target drug test HR?



## ricearoni (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi, so I was recently offered a full time HR expert role. I accepted it and I am currently a GM expert. I wasn’t drug tested prior to being hired so I was wondering if they would for this new role since it’s HR?


----------



## Cmoney1996 (Sep 16, 2022)

No


----------



## Panda13 (Sep 16, 2022)

Only those that ask on social media.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 17, 2022)

No.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 18, 2022)

What about AP, asking tor a friend


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 19, 2022)

I’m guessing they probably should in this case. Lol.


----------

